# AKL - Auckland Real Estate Trust



## System (2 July 2010)

Real Estate Capital Partners USA Property Trust (RCU), formerly Mariner American Property Income Trust (MRA), structures and manages property-related investments in retail, office, and commercial properties.

http://www.recap.com.au/rcu

For previous discussion of this company please see the MRA thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2915


----------



## buysellmestuffed (22 August 2010)

*Re: RCU - Real Estate Capital Partners USA Property Trust*

Been given the heads up on this one , anyone follow it as the info in from 2006 from that other link.

heres the info i got .

Check Out RCU - Real Estate Capital Partners USA. Obviously being US Real Estate based they have been smashed down to bugger all but they still pay a quarterly dividend which currently equates to about 25% per year(before the GFC the dividends per year equaled near 80% of their current price). They still have high occupancy rates on all of their property.
PE ratio is 1.05
Price to Book ratio is 0.24

Good Luck!


----------



## So_Cynical (22 August 2010)

*Re: RCU - Real Estate Capital Partners USA Property Trust*

I was looking at the AFR yield leaders table on Friday nite and noticed RCU at number 5, spent a half hour or so looking at them and came to the conclusion that RCU could be a good punt at the current SP.

They did a bigish capital raising at 15c a share to reduce debt etc in late 2009 and also noticed that they are buying the (in receivership) US assets of Record Funds Management (formerly ASX: RRT) for a discounted price.

Another plus is that The Trust Company Ltd (TRU) has purchased the management company for the RCU Trust and now acts as the independent responsible entity...giving alot of credibility to RCU as a business going forward.

https://www.trust.com.au/Assets/Files/ASX_RECAPMIL_010610 vFINAL.pdf

I've added them to some watchlists and will follow with interest...not to hard to imagine the SP trading at over 20c per share at some point in the near future...IMO
~


----------



## rcm617 (22 August 2010)

*Re: RCU - Real Estate Capital Partners USA Property Trust*

Have been looking at these as well, but havent bought yet until they give some clarification on extra debt they have taken on with the new purchase. They havent provided much information of late, hopefully a bit more details with their full year results.


----------



## System (25 October 2016)

On October 25th, 2016, Real Estate Capital Partners USA Property Trust (RCU) changed its name and ASX code to Ante Real Estate Trust (ATT).


----------



## System (16 January 2019)

On January 14th, 2019, Ante Real Estate Trust (ATT) changed its name and ASX code to Quattro Plus Real Estate (QPR).


----------



## System (8 December 2020)

On December 8th, 2020, Quattro Plus Real Estate (QPR) changed its name and ASX code to Auckland Real Estate Trust (AKL).


----------

